# video capture active x for vb 6



## jerhone (Oct 14, 2007)

ei dudes,

i am a newbie in this cool forum and i am confident that many good programmers probably the best can help me with my tiny problem..

the problem:

i need a free software to capture video using visual basic 6.0. this software i will integrate with the interfacing of parallel port to sense motion and then capture video.

guys... i need help pretty bad!


----------

